# What miniature indicator light fits in cruise control switch?



## Hutchins (May 23, 2013)

This is for a 92 Sentra. The cruise control works fine, but the switch does not light. I disassembled the switch to find a couple of these

Eiko 40978 - 8627 Miniature Automotive Light Bulb at eLightBulbs.com

burned out. Fine. I thought I would buy a couple and fix the problem. 

Radio shack has no idea what they are. I went to two parts stores that have never seen such a thing. There are thousands of these bulbs in various sizes, and I have no idea which one I need/will fit.

Bulb diameter is 1/8", length is 1/4". (3mmx7mm)

Huge list of these things that don't quite match: T-3/4 SUB MINIATURE LAMPS WIRE TERMINAL | Miniature Lamps | Automotive and Industrial Light Source | Products | Toshiba Lighting and Technology Corp.

No idea what the voltage/lumens should be.


----------



## b13er (Apr 7, 2010)

I think the best answer here is to go to a junkyard like Pull a Part: We Sell Used Auto Parts for Less | We Buy Junk Cars for Cash - Pull-A-Part 
and pay a dollar for a new switch.

The information you're looking for isn't even available in the FSM, and would probably take an electrician, holding the piece in his hand, with all of his testing equipment, to answer it.


----------



## Hutchins (May 23, 2013)

I hear what you're saying, but if I get an old switch, I get old bulbs with it (assuming they work, which is more than is safe to assume).

I think I'm just going to try one that's a similar size and see what happens. 

Also my first link died so I'm replacing it :S

http://www.elightbulbs.com/Eiko-40478-2182-Miniature-Automotive-Light-Bulb


----------



## worthirt (May 21, 2013)

I agree with b13 look to see if you can find the whole switch on ebay or something.


----------



## b13er (Apr 7, 2010)

You never know, you might spend a few bucks for an old one and it might last 10 years.

You can get a new one here (ascd main switch)http://www.nissanpartszone.com/Page...alse&goBack=True&SectionNo=E&ComponentsNo=251, and it only costs $54. Maybe you're on to something here with the bulb changing.

O I know, here is what you do, set your multimeter to volts, put the black wire to a ground (might have to add some speaker wire to it to make it longer), and with the red wire test the switch and see how many volts go the light bulb terminal, then go find a bulb with the same volt rating at radioshack. At least you can bring your old bulb with you and compare there, but of course they might not have it. As you can see in your link, all the bulbs are all rated at different voltages: http://www.tlt.co.jp/tlt/english/products/industrial_light/miniature_lamp/catalog/t3.htm, mess that up and it probably won't work out for ya.

Most likely you need a 12 volt bulb, but who knows until you test the switch.


----------



## Hutchins (May 23, 2013)

So, after much time wasting, I decided to order wire terminal bulb #7219. It sounds like the right size - 5.5mm X 3mm. Well guess what...it's not 5.5mm. It's more like 4. No idea what that's about, but the base is 3mm and that fits the little rubbery base the bulbs sit in.

Since they are smaller bulbs, they produce less lumens. Sort of annoying, but I did think the green coming from the switch at night was a bit much. I rather wish I had the brighter bulb for the text, but c'est la vie.

Here is a crappy picture of it in action


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

These bulbs shouldn't be hard to find. I replaced my CC bulb a few years ago and had no trouble finding it at NAPA. Hardware stores and Radio Shack also stock miniature bulbs.


----------



## Hutchins (May 23, 2013)

Really? I went to Radio Shack and the guy wanted to know what the specs of the bulb were - he had nothing of a similar size. I also checked an auto parts store (not Napa) and she looked at it like I was playing a prank and shook her head.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Well then, that stinks. This was a few years ago, though, but we have a 'real' hardware store here with all sorts or crazy obscure parts.


----------



## Hutchins (May 23, 2013)

I'm sure it's out there, it's just a question of knowing where to look and what to ask. I also checked an electronics store. But hey, the wrong bulb is better than no bulb


----------

